# OCC: Planescape: "Awakening"



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm looking to  start a Planescape Game 
The theme will be a Blood War, with Lots of time in Sigil and the Lower Planes, with occasional trips to other planes.


We all start at 4th Level


Guidelines
**33 point buy for stats - don't forget to add an additional stat for 4th  level.

**Max hit points at first level. Method for future hp increases to be determined

**Maximum gold available to spend on equipment, per class...BUT...nobody is allowed to start the game with more than 20 gp in cash. So, use it or lose it. 

**Please post character sheets at the Rogue's Gallery, even if a work in progress. Let me know when your sheet is finished and ready for final review please.

**Please annotate your sheet with a brief description for any feat, spell, or item which is not found in the SRD.



**Be sure to include a paragraph with a detailed description of the character. Should include height, weight, hair, eye and skin color, clothing worn, weapons and gear carried, etc. In addition, at least a a solid paragraph in background is required with motivations, history, etc.

**Any race ECL 3 or below is allowed, Any Base class is allowed, Any Alignment as well


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm!

By Blood War, do you mean we'll be fighting in the Blood War, in the service of the Lower Planes? Or will we be more neutral agents against the backdrop of the Blood War? Or... You get the picture.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 8, 2007)

That depends on how the character go about the campaign- they can do one or the other (or both at different points in the campaign).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2007)

I may have to jump in on this...  can I play Noch, my old Planescape shadowswyft rogue?  I can knock him down from 5th to 4th level.


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 8, 2007)

All books are allowed right? How about web enhancements?


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've long been a Planescape fan  I'll work up a wizard for my submission.


----------



## Lot (Feb 8, 2007)

I would love to get in on this.  I'd love to play a Doomguard fighter.  Planar human or maybe tiefling or genasi.  Are faction members allowed?  Is this, most likely, to be a mercenary, work-for-hire type situation?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty Much!  This is post FactionWar, but technically there are still factions - everyone go ahead and make your characters (and make them faction members, if you want to) - also, anyone else who wants to play - no need to ask for permission - just go ahead and post your character.

Finally, no Psionics plz (i dont know anything about psionics).
Also, if you want to use web enhancements, plz send me the link(s).


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 8, 2007)

All books are allowed?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm...perhaps a tiefling monk...

I'll throw some stats together.


----------



## Lot (Feb 8, 2007)

For starting wealth, do you mean the recommended 4th level amount of wealth or maximum 1st level starting money?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 8, 2007)

All books allowed, Starting gold at 4th level - but no more than 20 gp remaining when you begin.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 8, 2007)

All books allowed, Starting gold at 4th level - but no more than 20 gp remaining when you begin.


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 8, 2007)

Is a necropolitan dread necromancer allowed?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm...or a Draconic Dragonfire Adept.

Bwah! So many possibilities. I love Planescape.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 8, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Is a necropolitan dread necromancer allowed?




Go for it!


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 9, 2007)

lets see...


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 9, 2007)

Has the RG thread been posted?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 9, 2007)

hehe, not yet, but shortly. sorry about that


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 9, 2007)

Would you consider using the Genasi traits at planewalker.com?

more precisely, 
[sblock=FIRE GENASI RACIAL TRAITS]
• +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. Fire genasi have bright minds but are easily angered and poor in dealing with others.
• Medium size humanoid.
• Fire genasi base speed is 30 feet.
• Fire resistance 10.
• Produce Flame (Sp): Fire genasi can use produce flame once per day as cast by a druid of their character level.
• Burn (Ex): As a free action after making a touch attack, a fire genasi may force the opponent to succeed on a Reflex save (DC 11 + Constitution) or catch fire. The flame burns for 1d4 rounds if not extinguished sooner. A burning creature can use a full-round action to put out the flame.
• +1 racial bonus on saving throws against all fire spells and effects. This bonus increases by
+1 for every five class levels the genasi attains.
• Darkvision up to 60 feet.
• Automatic Languages: Planar Trade, home region. Bonus Languages: Any (except secret
languages, such as Druidic).
• Plane of Origin: Any (often Plane of Fire).
• Favored Class: Evoker.
• Level Adjustment +1.[/sblock] I'm thinking a Fire Genasi clueless (son of the illegitimate daughter of a pasha at the service of the Grand Effreti Sultan) hailing from the Bronze Citadel... Could be a Rogue-type (sly or just slick) taking advantage of visitors or a Pit Fighter who just earnt his freedom...   

...so?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 9, 2007)

of course!


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, sheet posted. Let me know what you think


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 11, 2007)

I've looked over the character sheets, and so far, so good (esp Bloodcookie). I think we'll start  Feb 15, perhaps sooner if we get 5 characters submitted before then. (if we don't have 5 by then,  no worries, you can start without a full party - I think it'll actually be more fun that way  )


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I'll go for the skillful guy then... (reason is twofold: like it better, and with two necros we shouldn't be _that _much in need of a front liner)


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 11, 2007)

Posting Rate?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 11, 2007)

My posting rate for in game posting will generally be at least once a day (unless it's examtime - near the end/beggining of the month, in which case it may be slower)

Hopefully this game will be fast paced (as fast as message board games go anyway). I would like if all the PC's posted once a day/ or once every 2 days.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 11, 2007)

Good, that I can handle (five badass InternationalBaccaleureate exams coming on may, and four badass extensive written assignaments).  

I'll see towards making a character sheet for Blaze in the next hours (not that it will take me hours  )


----------



## Avalon® (Feb 12, 2007)

Jeremo, I'm having my midterms this week. So if anything, just start without me.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a midterm this Tuesday, but I'll start on Friday. If for some reason you aren't able to finish your character by then, we'll incorporate you somehow. Good luck!


----------



## Lot (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a character ready (and saved on my work computer) that I will submit tomorrow.  He's a planar ranger human with a major demonic bloodline.  Let me know how that works.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks great - Just want to make sure - is the ECl for your demonic Bloodline -1?


----------



## Lot (Feb 14, 2007)

For the bloodlines, a PC gains abilities every level but they must sacrifice a level every certain number of gained levels, depending on the extent of the bloodline.  For a major blood level, a character must sacrifice a level before 3rd level to continue to gain bloodline benefits.  Shadrin sacrificed level 3, gaining no Hit Points, no Saving Throw benefits, and no skill points but still counting as a PC level in terms of feats, ability score increases, ect.  It's on Page 19 of Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 14, 2007)

The SRD is your friend: Bloodlines


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 15, 2007)

Aaah i see, thanks for the link Land Outcast.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 15, 2007)

Game to start tommorrow: Prologue is up


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeremo_the_Natterer said:
			
		

> Game to start tommorrow: Prologue is up




Nice. If my interest wasn't firmly hooked before, it is now


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

I just posted a last-minute character... I decided against Shadowswyft rogue since we have some sneaky-scout type characters, and went with a lizardfolk cleric for the party's healing needs instead.  He's in the rogue's gallery and almost finished.  I hope you like him.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 16, 2007)

Er... perhaps my character is a bit-too-little combat focused for the game... Jeremo?

Rogue 3

Str 9
Dex 14
Con 10

Skills:
Bluff
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Escape Artist
Forgery
Gather Information
Intimidate
Listen
Search
Sense Motive
Use Magic Device

Feats:
Investigator
Persusive


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 16, 2007)

BTW, Deuce, your character is ECL 6: +3 for cleric, +2 for HD, +1 for LA  :\


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 16, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Er... perhaps my character is a bit-too-little combat focused for the game... Jeremo?
> 
> Rogue 3
> 
> ...





No, no, do what you'd like - don't feel obliged to "balance" out the party - just go with it.  The emphasis of this game will be more on roleplaying and character development instead of dice rolling and hack-and-slash  (although the dice lovers need not to be worried, there should be enough combat to keep you occupied). If you really want to be more combat focused, then go ahead, but I personally would have you play a character that you would like to play.... remember, there are many ways to succeed in an NPC encounter - even before combat, and melee is just one of them - I'll be sure to keep your options open, whenever possible, and allow you guys to steer the direction of an encounter.

Also, an "imbalanced" party can be more fun to play with (or in my case, against.. heheh  ) because you excel in some areas and lack in others - it would be interesting to see how you compensate.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 16, 2007)

Then I'll go for it...

*prays not to en up in middle of a battlefield*

*Blaze:* Hey you ravaging pansy demon!
Don't move, I've got a hand crossbow!
A crossbow bolt can do some serious damage to your face!

*Demon:* Maybe in real life... remember? D&D? 1d4?

*Blaze:* *laughs* Say, how do you like a cold iron tipped bolt seasoned with the blood of an astral deva? [poisonous to evil outsiders, virulently poisonous to chaotic evil outsiders] *bluff check*

*Demon:* *sense motive* er... *TELEPORT*   


Hum... I seriously need to get hold of poisons which affects outsiders, anyone knows of such a substance? [and don't say "nicotine"]


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 16, 2007)

I know it seems like I'l stepping back from my previous request (and indeed I am   ), but seeing I won't be a front-liner (and I rather need skill power instead of firepower), I'd want you to consider a fire genasi with no LA...
Say, perhaps without the Burn and/or Produce Flame ability... (leaving open for you to decide the exact nature of the beast)

Sorry if I'm being a pest


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll throw my flea-ridden, bloody hat in the ring. An early version of Vorkhek my tainted barbaric totemist has been posted to the RG. But I might switch to something more social.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 16, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I know it seems like I'l stepping back from my previous request (and indeed I am   ), but seeing I won't be a front-liner (and I rather need skill power instead of firepower), I'd want you to consider a fire genasi with no LA...
> Say, perhaps without the Burn and/or Produce Flame ability... (leaving open for you to decide the exact nature of the beast)
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a pest




I believe Forgotten Realms Campaign setting has rules for 'lesser' genasi. They lose the outsider type (although they are still effected by things that harm outsiders as well as humanoids) but keep everything else at +0 LA.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> BTW, Deuce, your character is ECL 6: +3 for cleric, +2 for HD, +1 for LA  :\




Oops... I'll redo him.  I just went by the +1 LA that I saw in the MM.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

I changed my character to a lawful neutral hobgoblin cleric with the destruction and fire domains and copied him over the lizardfolk nature cleric.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 16, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I know it seems like I'l stepping back from my previous request (and indeed I am   ), but seeing I won't be a front-liner (and I rather need skill power instead of firepower), I'd want you to consider a fire genasi with no LA...
> Say, perhaps without the Burn and/or Produce Flame ability... (leaving open for you to decide the exact nature of the beast)
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a pest





Hahha, that sounds cool, go ahead with the 'lesser' genasi. That being said - instead of the initial fire abilities - your character will be bestowed with a modified _Produce Flame_ that inflicts 1d8 (+total levels) of fire damage. Less useful for combat, but perhaps more useful theiving purposes in terms of burning away locks/traps or through ropes that may have you bound  . btw: have you decided an alignment for Blaze yet? - i'm just asking because I didn't notice it on the character sheet.


Voidrazor: welcome aboard! I haven't looked over your PC yet, but will get to it later today

Deuce: Nice work on the modification.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks.  I picked the deity first before really noticing the race of the character that Land Outcast is playing.  It looks like there will be some interesting roleplaying opportunities as my character tries to 'awaken' the lesser genasi.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 17, 2007)

It would probably be a good idea for the party to have access to a wand of Lesser Vigor. Unfortunately, my character wouldn't be able to actually activate the thing. Would anyone be willing to split the cost (750gp), with Deuce Traveller's character carrying the thing. 

Jeremo would this be OK with you?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 17, 2007)

definitely, good idea


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 17, 2007)

> Hahha, that sounds cool, go ahead with the 'lesser' genasi. That being said - instead of the initial fire abilities - your character will be bestowed with a modified Produce Flame that inflicts 1d8 (+total levels) of fire damage. Less useful for combat, but perhaps more useful theiving purposes in terms of burning away locks/traps or through ropes that may have you bound.



Excelent...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> It would probably be a good idea for the party to have access to a wand of Lesser Vigor. Unfortunately, my character wouldn't be able to actually activate the thing. Would anyone be willing to split the cost (750gp), with Deuce Traveller's character carrying the thing.
> 
> Jeremo would this be OK with you?




If it's important enough, I can dump the six cure light wound potions for 300gp and pay for a good part of it.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 17, 2007)

The game has started..post whenever you will. Any technical issues we can work out in this thread.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 17, 2007)

hey, Deuce, please tell me your hobgoblin cleric does speak ignan and has already understood what Blaze said...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2007)

No, he doesn't.  Not unless the DM wants to be sympathetic and grant me it as a freebie.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 18, 2007)

Not if you go above the languages alloted to you by your intelligence.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, Jeremo, seeing as we've started, have you decided on a method for calculating HP yet?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 18, 2007)

ahh, yes, - forgive me for that oversight - max hp until level 7, and from then on, you do 70% max hp rounded down + constitution modifier, so 1d4 hit die with +3 constitution would gain (2+3 =) 5 hp per level


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool. And good to hear you forsee a long-running game


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 20, 2007)

all ok, J? (refering to the brief post made today)

As an aside, I figured it'd be a good occasion to try and start talking among us (even it it's just a pair of words).


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Everyone, sorry about the slight delay/disappearance - I just finished two midterms, so now i'm back on the map - sorry, i should have told you guys beforehand - and will do so in the future, but worry not-  we will be back up to speed shortly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 22, 2007)

'tis ok, just checking on you


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Feb 27, 2007)

The game's kinda slowed down, any suggestions on how I may speed it up?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep it going with your own posts, and try to post at regular intervals like once a day or every two days.  Don't worry about the infrequent posters.  Post on a regular interval whether or not everyone has responded.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, just provide a little bit of context to guide us toward the plot


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 27, 2007)

I was waiting for us to arrive at the pub.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, thank you all for your input, I like these suggestions. Game is back up to speed now - 1 post/day or at a minimum (unless otherwise stated) 1 post/2 days, enjoy!


----------



## Bloodcookie (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah, good to see the game's still on.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, well that was a fast drop in game pace- but I can't avoid it this time- swamped with exams, papers, and work! By this Friday afternoon, I should be finished, though, sorry to keep everyone waiting.


----------



## Land Outcast (Mar 22, 2007)

wow, and I who thought I was lagging behind because of having lost internet access for a week or so...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2007)

Ummm... we were waiting for you...


----------



## Land Outcast (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew you guys liked me


----------



## Land Outcast (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh... well, I think this game is "sort of" dead...


----------



## Lot (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you're right.


----------

